# Need to rehome 2 year old female in WI



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

We have made the very hard decision to rehome our 2 yo female. She is trying to be the alpha with our 7 yo male. She isn't fixed (please do not hate - we are financially having alot of issues and may end up losing our house) and can't afford to get her fixed. We have tried to go to spay and neuter clinics but we make too much and are not on any types of public assistance. 

Anyway, we have tried different behavior modifications, more play time, more one on one time, everything other than hiring a trainer (which we can't afford). She is a great dog and knows basic commands and will play fetch for hours (if our arms would last that long). She has ALOT of energy. She is territorial and will bark if someone comes near the fence in our back yard and has to have a muzzle put on if someone comes in the house (this is more for our peace of mind). She hasn't bit anyone. This is why I would prefer to have a rescue or someone that is used to this type of behavior and not put her on craigslist or give her to a friend that isn't used to a GSD.

I have contacted the area GSD rescues but only a few have responded and are not able to take another rescue in. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my suggestion would be, to have her spayed prior to placing her, charge that as a fee for the dog. 

Check with your local vets offices, sometimes they have clients looking to adopt. 

Unless a rescue takes her, I would not place her unspayed, and I would be very thorough in checking references of potential adopters. 

What about the breeder you got her from? Also check with local training centers they may know of adopters.

** added, just read some of your previous postings, so this girl has had two litters of puppies. Definitely get her spayed, rehome her or sell your two young puppies to cover the cost of spaying. I guess it bothers me, that you've had two litters of pupppies, kept a couple, and now because she has behaviorial issues you want to rehome her...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Agree with everything Diane said above - and did you try White Paws? They take dogs from all over. White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin Someone on this board is part of that group too....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...edd-dog-wiley-needs-new-home.html#post2629224
Maureen is the person - maybe PM and then contact them.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where are you located in WI? Where is the dog from? Any ideas on the lines?

PM me the information if you don't want to share it on the forum. I have some resources that we could work with.


----------



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Agree with everything Diane said above - and did you try White Paws? They take dogs from all over. White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin Someone on this board is part of that group too....
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...edd-dog-wiley-needs-new-home.html#post2629224
> Maureen is the person - maybe PM and then contact them.


I've tried White Paws and no response as of today.


----------



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> my suggestion would be, to have her spayed prior to placing her, charge that as a fee for the dog.
> 
> Check with your local vets offices, sometimes they have clients looking to adopt.
> 
> ...


We have recently gotten rid of the puppies to a family members. Sorry that is bothers you but we are doing the best that we can financially.


----------



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Where are you located in WI? Where is the dog from? Any ideas on the lines?
> 
> PM me the information if you don't want to share it on the forum. I have some resources that we could work with.


Thank you. I sent you a PM.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

Mid- Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue - they have a non-magsr page for owners. Check with them as well. magsr.org


----------



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

45yearsofGSDs said:


> Mid- Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue - they have a non-magsr page for owners. Check with them as well. magsr.org


I checked with Mid-Atlantic and they cannot take any more rescues in at this time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mid Atlantic is in Maryland. They can do a courtesy post, as most rescues will. You need to recheck with White Paws and see if they will courtesy post her on petfinder for you or if they will take her if you continue to keep her until a home is found.

Check the Michigan and Minnesota rescues as well. You need to look much close to you than Maryland.

What is her pedigree? Is she registered? Where is her breeder?


----------



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Mid Atlantic is in Maryland. They can do a courtesy post, as most rescues will. You need to recheck with White Paws and see if they will courtesy post her on petfinder for you or if they will take her if you continue to keep her until a home is found.
> 
> Check the Michigan and Minnesota rescues as well. You need to look much close to you than Maryland.
> 
> What is her pedigree? Is she registered? Where is her breeder?


I've checked with MN and WI and MN rescues are full and cannot take her. I'm calling the local vet's office to see if they know of anyone too. 

I'm not sure of her pedigree - only that she is purebreed. Her breeder is in WI.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried contacting her breeder?

Did you ask the rescues for a courtesy post? Or did you just ask for them to take her? Did you offer to foster her while a home was found? Did you ask for a temperament test?

This is what I'm seeing...

2 yr old with ....
housebreaking issues, i.e. behavioral issues
Aggression issues
Not spayed

A rescue is most likely not going to make room for an owner surrender with these issues when there are dogs in kill shelters with hours to live that do not have these issues.

And please thoroughly check out any potential homes, the last dog that was posted for rehoming with aggression issues bit the room mate of the new owner and has been euthanized. You can't unload your problems on to someone else. It's not fair to the people and it's not fair to the dog.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

not only not spayed but the owner bred and sold two litters of puppies and could have spayed her with the proceeds of the litters

the owner also kept two puppies which created mayhem in the home contributing to the problems they are having now

the owner created the current situation and now wants bailed out 

not a good scenario  

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...94-2-yo-female-behavior-help.html#post5518506

why not sell the pups on a contract to alter them and use those monies to spay the female and work on the behavior issues you neglected to address for the past two years?? 

the pups are probably the reason you are having so many issues now


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Where are you located? What does your dog look like? How is she with other dogs besides your male GSD? What about cats and kids. What kind of training has she had. Is she papered AKC or what ever? I am looking for a GSD. I may be interested in taking her.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Have you tried contacting her breeder?
> 
> Did you ask the rescues for a courtesy post? Or did you just ask for them to take her? Did you offer to foster her while a home was found? Did you ask for a temperament test?
> 
> ...


This. Exactly.
I'm with a rescue in the Twin Cities area and we have a GSD division (there are no GSD rescues in MN) and I would be very hesitant to take an owner surrender with the issues listed.
Finding fosters and/or potential adopters for these types of problems is just too difficult and too much of a liability.


----------



## jewels1273 (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to first thank the above posts that had helpful information in how to find a new home for our female. 

Secondly, I want to say that I joined this forum and site as a place that my family and I could come to to learn more about the GSD breed, offer suggestions and to feel welcome in asking questions. However, I am hurt by the way that my asking for help in finding our dog a new home was received. I would have assumed that someone who was asking for help in having to make a hard decision would have been received alot easier - but I was terribly wrong. Instead of making the decision to take a dog to a pound (which I would NEVER do) I turned to the one place that I thought would offer help/suggestions. Heck, I could have even put that she was a great dog with no behavioral problems. But instead 99% of the responses were ones that were bashing me as an owner. 

I would say that I am sorry that I do not have the money to get her fixed, get her training and everything else that was suggested - but I am not. I cannot help that my husband recently lost his job, or any other type of financial problems that have hit us - but then again, no one here would care. Just like no one would care of the health problems that I myself am facing that I can't afford to have taken care of - but then again, I should spend the money for my health issues on getting her fixed and properly trained. But I'm not sorry. I choose my family's financial issues and health issues over getting a dog fixed and training - but I guess those here would choose otherwise.

I guess that in my family's time of need for help and suggestions was the perfect opportunity for us to be beat down by people who don't know us and took it upon themselves to put us down. 

I only hope and pray that you are never faced with decisions that you must not have to make like us. 

And for what it is worth - not that anyone cares - we have gotten rid of the pups.

Lastly, I thank you to those that offered helpful suggestions and screw you to the ones that didn't and only chose the chance to defame us as dog owners.
Oh and don't worry, I will NOT be coming back here for help so if you want to defame me some more for my decisions - go right ahead.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

The big issue is you bred this dog. A dog with some serious behavioral issues and no pedigree. Then sold all the puppies and were unable to have her altered in the mean time. 

I realize things happen out of our control (ie losing jobs, getting sick) but having a plan for your animals if something catastrophic were to occur is part of owning an animal.

I feel for you in your time of need. I do hope you find the right place for her but with her issues the perfect home/rescue may not be a reality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If you feel like you are being judged it is because most of us know that chances are it is not going to end well for this dog nor for her pups.

Sorry but you don't "get rid" of animals that you are responsible for bringing into this world. And that has nothing to do with spaying. It is possible to have an intact female and no pups.

It gets frustrating and sometimes we just get tired of the dogs paying the price over and over again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you tried rescues in Illinois? Your in Wisconsin, right? If so how far into Wisconsin are you? I remember the other post and I don't see any behavioral issues and when you are contacting rescues I wouldn't label the dog as such. Let them know what she does and they will make that determination. Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please don't rehome her yourself, particularly not to strangers on a web board like this one. This dog needs a break, not to be shuffled around to more unknown situations. 

Spay Wisconsin get her spayed. Clinic locator. wisconsin free spay neuter are the words I used in google if you need more. 

Contact rescues, give them a link to this thread, offer to foster her yourself and participate in any training that they may have you do if she passes an evaluation. 

This thread is all about your dog - keep with it for your dog's sake. 
----

For everyone commenting further - focus on the dog and moving forward, for the sake of the dog. Thank you.
Jean
Admin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jean especially about finding a 'clinic' that does low cost to no cost spaying..You also might want to check with your local AC, they may have programs where you can get the price reduced/free.

Also check with your vet (and vets in the area), they sometimes know of clients looking to adopt a dog, ones who may have lost a dog, looking for another.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think she is gone and the dog(s) are gone too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The term"gotten rid of the pups" describes the entire situation. CL is full of them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Remember that not everyone who owns a pet is as into it as people here tend to be. Not everyone jumps through all the hoops, because they have never been exposed to the hoops. And pounding on them for not doing something that they have never even heard of is just bullying. 

The woman realized she was over her head with the bitch and was asking for solutions. It doesn't help the dog to beat her up, because she happened to whelp a few litters of puppies. In fact, you should be heaving sighs of relief that she wants to give up the bitch. If she manages in getting it into a rescue, the dog will not make more puppies.

Consider advice, if it starts with "You should have done/taken/had" [whatever] than it is not advice, or helpful, it is bullying. If someone came on and said the dog was hacking last night, and this morning it was dead, would you say, "You should have taken it to the vet?" Of course not. It isn't helpful. It is bullying. It is kicking people when they are down. 

Bullying never helps the dog. 

Bullying the dog owner never helps the dog. 

It may make you feel proud of yourself for a moment, but it never helps the dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Remember that not everyone who owns a pet is as into it as people here tend to be. Not everyone jumps through all the hoops, because they have never been exposed to the hoops. And pounding on them for not doing something that they have never even heard of is just bullying.
> 
> The woman realized she was over her head with the bitch and was asking for solutions. It doesn't help the dog to beat her up, because she happened to whelp a few litters of puppies. In fact, you should be heaving sighs of relief that she wants to give up the bitch. If she manages in getting it into a rescue, the dog will not make more puppies.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. For me, it is done out of frustration because, like so so many of us, we deal with these situations on a regular bases and sometimes you can't take it anymore until you get back to your senses. It doesn't have anything to do with "wanting to feel better" but it is out of sheer frustration, that we cannot help these dogs that didn't ask to be born and to get into dire straits. After all, we are just a human as everyone else. So I apologize to the lady who is trying to re-home her dog.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Frustrated? Yes, bullied no.

She received some good advice, sorry not all the responses met her expectations of warm and fuzzy.


----------

